# Putting in a kayak on the Greenup dam



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

I've wanting to fish up at the Greenup dam and was wondering where is the best place to launch a yak from the Kentucky side or Ohio side? What is the best water level to safely fish from a yak at the dam?

Updated:
From the looks above threw google maps it looks like the only way to fish from a yak is from the Ohio side? Correct? I do believe either KY or OH fishing license in fine to use. Is it fairly easy to pull a yak down the hill from the parking area on the Ohio side?


----------



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

sheww i dont know,,,my personal opinion would be it would be extremely dangerous having a kayak ,,,the water is deep and extremely turbulent,,flopping it over would be very bad,,im not telling you what to do but i would highly advise to stay away from the dam in a kayak to be honest with you its even extremely dangerous in a big boat


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

No a very good idea... I wouldnt put in there the water is way to swift


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yakninja, I have been a kayaker for quite a while, like the other guy said, im not tryin to be a safety geek or tell you what to do..... but youd be FRICKIN NUTS to take a kayak o n water below a dam like that one!!!! Personally i wouldnt think twice about NOT putting a yak in there, theres a hundred other places on that river that provide good yak fishing


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

There's a boat ramp just off SR522, a couple miles down river. You may just want to go to the dam and the ramp and check out what everyone is talking about


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

I've never been to the Greenup dam and was just wondering. I know I can use a yak at McAlpine dam and thought it wouldnt be much different.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You couldn't go past the buoys anyway. Here are a few shots for you to look at


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Looks like a killer spot to take a nice summer swim!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i'll see you on the local news report at 11. that is, if you were to try that. even with the low conditions we've had this year, that sounds like a horrible idea. not to mention the ticket you'd get for being within the boundry, if you lived that is. 

if you had gold medals in the olympics for kayaking and if it was legal to do so.. i would still advise against it.


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

I seen some of the pics that you guys posted before. I'd love to come down there and fish for some Hybrids and walleye or sauger. Do most of you fish off the bank on the Ohio side? And does it get too crowded? I'm about an hour and a half away so what time of day is best for less of a crowd.
I mostly fish at Herrington lake for hybrids and Wolf Creek dam for trout and sauger.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

YakNinja said:


> I seen some of the pics that you guys posted before. I'd love to come down there and fish for some Hybrids and walleye or sauger. Do most of you fish off the bank on the Ohio side? And does it get too crowded? I'm about an hour and a half away so what time of day is best for less of a crowd.
> I mostly fish at Herrington lake for hybrids and Wolf Creek dam for trout and sauger.


What city are you from?
Please post it under your name,,, then we/ they can help YOU better.


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Lexington, KY


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

nitsud said:


> Looks like a *killer spot* to take a nice summer swim!


There's a 4' dam on the Mahoning River, up here. Maybe 1/100 the Ohio?
A kayaker went over it during a high water situation. He didn't quite make the turn!
One of my co-workers found him like 3 days later,,, AFTER he finally floated out of the backwash below the falls.

Just saying,,,


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

If you have kayaked whitewater you should be okay. You would have to carry down the steps and then go down rocks below bouy to put in. I have thought about it but didnt want to carry on the rocks. Good place to break a leg slipping on the rocks. There is a big eddy you could fish in but the eddy line can be strong and would flip you if you did not know what you were doing. If you fished the lower end of eddy no one would be throwing bait at you. Plenty of room to fish.
Carry down would be alot easier on ky side. You would have to put in below lock wall to be legal. Fish the end of the wall or cross river to fish eddies on other side.
Some rocks pop up at lower water on Ohio side at lower end of eddy out in water. Another spot you could fish.
Your biggest danger is killing yourself taking kayak across rocks to put in. The pictures people are showing is where you are not allowed to have a boat. You would be fishing below that, where water does not have boils
You asked about fishing from shore. Yes you can, does it get crowded? Yeah but mainly on weekends. But you can still find a place to fish even on the busiest days. This is on walkway, Lots of space below on rocks.


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

The pictures they are showing is on a calm day. It gets a alot rougher at dam than they are showing, But the eddy below is still calm


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you go to the ramp, you could just go as far up as you feel comfortable doing. Just be prepared for some fish to tow you around


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Your gonna need a bigger boat, lol. Will be fun tho!


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Yea I guess if I may the trek up there I'll fish from the bank.. Just look for the guy reeling in the Hybrids!


----------

